# Homer and Depot say hi!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Homer and Depot, my two foster Manx kittens that were found at 2 weeks old by a local Home Depot are doing very well now at almost 12 weeks. Homer is ready for neutering and adoption, but I was so hoping to send them to a home together, but Depot still needs of put on a full pound. She is petite and it might take quite awhile for her to catch up to brother. They are not bonded, meaning they like each other but don't crave each other's company, so I don't really mind separating them, but just hoping to be able to keep them in the same home.

View attachment 63297


View attachment 63305


View attachment 63313


View attachment 63321


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I'll tell you what, I wish I lived closer, Marcia. They would have their forever home! <sighs> Of course it's probably a good thing I don't, or I'd be smothered in kitties! lol
... but they are VERY handsome, striking kitties! Especially Depot. I love her markings!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG they are soooo adorable! :luv My husband doesn't know it, but he should be _really_ happy we don't live closer too lol.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Such great strides; and you are such an amazing foster-mommy. How lucky they were to be found, and to have you caring for them. I agree, glad I am not close enough...I would take all your kitties!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Dagnabit, I wish you all lived closer too! How fun to have one of my foster babies on Cat Forum to watch him or her grow!


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Wish I could take them, but we have 2 senior dogs and 1 cat and our HOA allows only 3 animals.
Would have been only a 6 hr drive from my Town to Va Beach (which I did many times between 2009 & 2012, lol)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Gah, so cute! And they still look so tiny! I'm partial to small kitties, and these two are so sweet. That little Depot...I'm probably only about a 4.5 hour drive from you, but a kitten is out of the question for me. I'd probably end up dislocating my new hip chasing her around!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

LOL spirite...you don't need to chase them around....Luna will do ANYTHING to get her Nature's One Freeze dried treat....I gave up chasing her. Shake the container and she appears. (mumbling something about misery loving company).

Honestly though, Homer and Depot are adorable! I am sure they are fun, cute, and full of energy. But, having had Luna for almost a month now....I wouldn't trade a minute. She is a little love bug and SOOOO attached to me. I would love to fast forward a year or so.....less energy would be nice...but I keep chanting to myself "it goes fast...it goes fast..."


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful kittns! Depot reminds me of Tosca when she was a baby and her brother reminds me of Suzie when she was a baby too. Adorable!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

These little guys are so sweet and fun. Depot releases her inner beast when I get the wand toy out. She growls, snarls and just goes crazy over it. The past few days have not been fun with a pretty bad URI going through the room though, but all are on antibiotic meds now and I can see a turning point already. I've missed the scampering play I used to hear all the time. For 2 days all anyone did was sleep and snort and sniffle and just feel miserable. Sad.

A woman and her 2 children came by yesterday (second visit) and have fallen in love with Homer and Depot so I'm hopeful they will adopt them both together this weekend. The shelter manager gave me permission to send Depot home with them even though she is not yet spaying weight on the condition she be brought back for spaying when she is. I'm happy to not split them up and even happier to get them into permanent homes and even happier still to send them to neighbors.

I have a sandwich board at the end of my driveway with "KITTENS" on it so neighbors can see it and have first dibs. After over 2 weeks of advertising these are the only serious people that have come by.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Fingers crossed that it will work out and that Homer and Depot can go to the same family! 

I really don't know how you've managed to cope with this many kittens, even when they weren't sick. And now...OMG, I'm tired just thinking about how much work it must be to deal with a roomful of sick kittens!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I agree with spirite.....Marcia is a true Godsend to these kittens and cats! I have one little kitten and she wears me out (ok, she is a bengal, but still...) 

Sending lots of hopes and prayers Homer and Depot stay together


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

spirite said:


> Fingers crossed that it will work out and that Homer and Depot can go to the same family!
> 
> I really don't know how you've managed to cope with this many kittens, even when they weren't sick. And now...*OMG, I'm tired just thinking about how much work it must be to deal with a roomful of sick kittens*!


to be honest, there really is not much different for 11 than for 1. I do get up at 5 or so every morning (by choice) and spend about an hour in that room. I feed them, syringe feed the sickest (about 2 of the tiny ones) - take about 10 minutes, administer the antibiotics (takes about 5 minute for 11 babies), and give the 1 with an eye infection her gel salve. Thank God the shelter provides all the meds!!

Then it's on to cleaning the litter boxes and a general sweeping and tidying. All together about an hour and I'm enjoying my first cup of coffee by 6:15 or so. During the day I feed, syringe feed as needed (I kind of feel their tummies to see if they are full or "puffy" from eating themselves or nursing) and give the gel as needed. I think I only spend about 2 hours total with them doing the "chores" in the course of the day. I'm retired so my day is my own and the only thing lacking is the housework. 8-O I'll get to it eventually. :dis


----------

